

How the scum of the earth will profit from Japan's pain - kolemcrae
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/how-the-scum-of-the-earth-will-profit-from-japans-pain-2011-03-14

======
toadi
Clicked on the article thinking I would read about traders and Wall Street
trying to profit from what is happening in Japan.

Buying oil and keeping it to create less and less supply increasing prices or
some other devious economical scheme ;)

